# Bank Account Travel Insurance



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well after all my bigging up bank account travel insurance, it turns out that if you take a trip of less than 2 nights in the UK, you are npot covered. So a weekend away over a saturday night IS NOT covered.

I'm ****ing livid.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Nearly all these 'bundled' policies are terrible. "£1200 a year worth of benefits" or whatever other drivel they say to sell this for £15 a month, >90% of the people will use <10% of the benefits and when they do they may not be eligible!

My friend had the same with the 'roadside recovery' he had with his bank, RAC come out and he's ineligible........they will only tow him to the nearest garage and leave him and the car there.....real handy after hours on a Sunday! "But we do have an option to upgrade at the roadside" Now they hand you some Vaseline and ask you to assume the position!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

That clause can only be there to specifically exclude weekend breaks which is downright disgusting.

It turns out that the telephone advisors cannot send you through to a complaints department either. You get sent on a cycle of calls from Insurance company to bank to insurance company to bank and you cannot get to speak to someone who will action a complaint within the bank only an advisor with a list of answers.

****ing ******s.


----------

